# Kool find



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I was doing water change in my basement and found this guy crawling on the floor. I almost killed it but I realized he has huge fangs and put him in a test tube. I googled and this is what I found that hez a "Sow Bug Killer" Here is a picture (found online) of what he loooks like...and check out those fangs


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

crazy man! any interesting facts about the spider? thats insane looking. i think i would have stomped first and googled later though lol

i cant stand spiders in the house although ill admit they are often the least invasive bug you can have. they actually keep to themselves and eat the other bugs that get all up in your sh*t


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that thing looks wicked, you gonna keep it or let it go outside?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

itz 12:30 in the morning...I'll decide what to do w/ him tomorrow...probably let him go...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap!, looks like Walt Disney's nightmare with all those colors.

Hope you don't mind, but I'm gonna move this thread to the arthropods forum for more informed input.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dysdera crocata


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I know this is a bit old but Wow that is a crazy looking insect!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

wow that guy looks awesome, if it was me I would look up a care sheet and keep it


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

spiders give me the creeps... glad you found it in your house


----------

